# Electric Dirt Bikes



## Lexus (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello Guys,

I like know if anyone on the forum is building a Electric Dirt Bike??

I am looking at a Kawasaki Dirt Bike to play about with but do not know what system to use or even a nice Kawasaki Dirt Bike. 

I am a lover of Kawasakis after my ZZ-R250, ZZ-R1100 and my ZZ-R1400 which is under rags and wrapped up for a furture conversion. I have no ideas about dirtbikes but would like to get a dirt bike.

These are a few Electric Dirt Bikes I have seen on the net







 






 






 






 
I like the last one the Quantya. 

Does anyone know the range you can get out of these things ??

Some of the companies making Electric Dirt Bikes are 

*KTM ELECTRIC DIRT BIKE*
*QUANTYA ELECTRIC DIRT BIKE*
*ZERO X ELECTRIC DIRT BIKE*
*E KRAD ELECTRIC DIRT BIKE*
*E VOLT ELECTRIC DIRT BIKE*


*What I am looking for is *

*Characteristics:*

Top Speed of about 70 to 90 kph
Ride Time of about 2 hours (65Kilometers)
Motor about 12 kw Plus
Batteries 48V Plus(Recharge time about 120 to 130 minutes)
Belt Driven so quiet (Chain maybe)
Price about 1090924　Yen

Any and All advice be greatful thanks guys.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I have wanted to convert a dirt bike but the Ninja still needs to be finished. I found quite a few conversions when I searched for "dirt bike" on evalbum.com. Here is an interesting Kawasaki KX125. http://www.evalbum.com/1425. Good luck on the project. Norm


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Cool, that first bike was built by my good friend (and business partner) Bob Simpson (evdrive.com).... that thing f*ckin flies! A123 batteries and 2 perm motors with 2 alltrax controllers.



> I like know if anyone on the forum is building a Electric Dirt Bike??


There's more electric motorcycle guys at elmoto.net..... you should stop by.



> Does anyone know the range you can get out of these things ??


Well, most of the dirtbikes are trials/race style bikes, they're not meant for long distances. Some have packs that could be swapped out (I think) for longer runtimes. Bob's will do about 15-20 miles, less if he rides it hard. Not sure about the other ones, but they're under 40 miles from what I've read.




> Top Speed of about 70 to 90 kph


that seems doable with the right gearing.



> Ride Time of about 2 hours (65Kilometers)


thats going to be VERY difficult, if not impossible, with one onboard battery pack. If you could swap packs, that would enable you to get the 2 hours. There's just not that much room on dirbikes for batteries and motor. Range and how you ride it is a better measure of how much batteries you need.



> Motor about 12 kw Plus


doable



> Batteries 48V Plus(Recharge time about 120 to 130 minutes)


48V might not give you the top speed you need, i'd say 72 or 84V would be better. 2 hours recharge time for your packs (plural) should be possible for a 2 hour run time. It all depends on your charger and how many amps it draws from your AC source.



> Belt Driven so quiet (Chain maybe)


Stick with chain on a dirtbike, it'l allow easier changing of ratios.


----------



## ZX-E (Aug 31, 2009)

The Quantya only has a 20 mile range and a 45 mph top speed. It's faster than the zero, but its range is lacking. I read about it a few days ago in Motorcyclist Magazine; they had an article on the TTXGP, Brammo bikes, Agni bike, the Zerox and Quantya.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

As well as Motoczysz and a home-conversion..... that mag had like 9 articles on Electrics... worth picking up.


----------



## Lexus (Sep 29, 2009)

Frodus, Just reading your link www.evfr.net and WOW ...

Sorry Off Topic but!

I was reading about a guy that has a Kawasaki Ninja and re designed the body and called it the ION.

*ION battery powered sportbike is a green scorcher* 







 
They say truth is stranger than fiction, and while we mostly see “real” automobiles way more tame than their renderings, it’s almost the opposite in the case of the ION sportbike. Last time we saw it, the Ion was a concept on which pixelated, topless chicks drooled. Now that Tom Miceli’s bike has a working prototype that looks far better than it did in the renderings, we need to drool on the sportbike as well, without the pixelated chick that is, though we wouldn’t mind a real one. 

The ION electric sportbike created by Tom Miceli has good looks, runs clean, and best of all, has a fully functional prototype. It runs off an 84-Volt electric battery that powers a three-phase AC motor to provide the bike with 46hp and 105 lb-ft of torque. Once fully recharged in six-hours, the batteries can power the bike for 60miles, and allow it a top speed of 80mph.























 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os9Vna0XH4s


----------



## kp647 (Oct 21, 2008)

My bike only meets a couple of your wishes
the bike itself isnt so great, prob I should have started with a honda/yamaha

hensim 150
mars me0708
58.5v hi c rate rc lipo pack (14s4p) 16ah(18 LBS)
kelly kd72401

reduction from the motor to the int shaft is via t-10 toothed belt(very quiet)

then typical stock chain to rear axle

only 35mph top speed but more volts would help that
run time is 1 to 1.5 hrs tops
shows what can be done

posted new pick of the opposite side showing jackshaft and the type of bearing carrier I use


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Lexus said:


> Frodus, Just reading your link www.evfr.net and WOW ...


Thanks Lexus....

Bout to throw in an AC motor and my Lifepo4.... can't wait.


----------



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

http://osetbikes.com/

The oset bikes are very nice. I just wish they would have targeted a the
honda xr 80-100 market. Trials bikes have a very very small but loyal following.

KP that bike looks great. I think that there is a good size market for
something like that.


----------



## gtdave (Dec 9, 2009)

Im currently in the process of planning an EV dirt bike, but based around a downhill mountain bike, something a bit more like this one on youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPHThtr5GME&feature=related

I would also have to say that the Blade on youtube having a top speed offroad of 60mph+ is an awesome alternative to the quantya and zero x.

Im planning on using a converted car alternator as a motor with a stepped heavy duty speed controller, and running it as a 48V machine.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

just wondering is a yz250 a good dirt bike for me (i'm 13 163 cm tall) thanks!


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

oh, and just a thougth what if you bougth a street scotor and used thoes parts on the dirtbike


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

srroy for so many postest but would 3 hp be enougth to get a dirt bike with a 13 yera old on it to 40kph thanks


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Are you talking about a YZ250f (the four stroke)? In any case, at your height I do not believe that you could ride that bike in a safe manner ~ stick with a 85cc 2 stroke for another year. They really are awesome bikes!

Buying a street scooter and using those parts on a dirt bike would be a waste of time and money. Mostly because the scooter barely has enough power for the road, in the dirt it would be ~ sucking dirt...

3 hp power could get you there (40kph), but it will take a big down hill and a tail wind. We really need to know how much weight that 3 hp is going to push (you and the complete bike). But I can say that while it will get you there, your friend on a bicycle will be able to out accellerate you. It's because 3 hp isn't that much and a kid on a bicycle is going to be about 200 pounds lighter than you on your eBike conversion.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

zig06 said:


> Are you talking about a YZ250f (the four stroke)? In any case, at your height I do not believe that you could ride that bike in a safe manner ~ stick with a 85cc 2 stroke for another year. They really are awesome bikes!
> 
> Buying a street scooter and using those parts on a dirt bike would be a waste of time and money. Mostly because the scooter barely has enough power for the road, in the dirt it would be ~ sucking dirt...
> 
> 3 hp power could get you there (40kph), but it will take a big down hill and a tail wind. We really need to know how much weight that 3 hp is going to push (you and the complete bike). But I can say that while it will get you there, your friend on a bicycle will be able to out accellerate you. It's because 3 hp isn't that much and a kid on a bicycle is going to be about 200 pounds lighter than you on your eBike conversion.


thanks for the info. I am thinke of geting a ruined atv and converting it electirc later (its safer then dirt bikeing) will it cost more to convert thta to electirc? thanks


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Converting an ATV instead of a dirt bike will be easier because there's more room to mount the batteries. It will be slower in acceleration than a dirt bike because the quad is heavier. 

What ever you decide to use for a motor and controller will work with either one.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

zig06 said:


> Converting an ATV instead of a dirt bike will be easier because there's more room to mount the batteries. It will be slower in acceleration than a dirt bike because the quad is heavier.
> 
> What ever you decide to use for a motor and controller will work with either one.


 thanks now just a few things aer left first finsh me ebike (hopefully befoer the break ends) then save about about $800 (is this enougth for an atv conversione may use any alternator as the motor) and to buy my ferends used atv for $300


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

oh and what atv should I get (migth not get my frends used one) i'm 163cm (5'3 I thinke) thanks so much srroy for all the posts


----------



## Ericstanton (Dec 19, 2021)

yeah now they even got better adn affordable with under 1500$ dirt e bikes with best and quality controls


----------

